# What do you use to clean your dogs ears?



## foti (Oct 22, 2009)

Iv read that peple make there own solutions ie vingar/water
some use a proxide mix?
What do you guys think? 
I just need something to get rid of his ear wax he has no infections or any problems for me to treat ! 

Thank you
Foti


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I honestly don't know about solutions. When I give baths, I wash them. Between bathing, I just use a damp warm cotton ball.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

foti said:


> Iv read that peple make there own solutions ie vingar/water
> some use a proxide mix?
> What do you guys think?
> I just need something to get rid of his ear wax he has no infections or any problems for me to treat !
> ...


I've diluted a little alcohol with water, I've used peroxide with a little water. I've even used witch hazel. All have done the job. When I was a groomer I would just use the ear cleaning solutions that the pet retail stores carry.


----------



## The3rd (Mar 16, 2011)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I've diluted a little alcohol with water, I've used peroxide with a little water. I've even used witch hazel. All have done the job. When I was a groomer I would just use the ear cleaning solutions that the pet retail stores carry.


I second that. I get an ear cleaning solution from petmeds because it's convenient to get since I also have to purchase other supplies from there anyway...but peroxide with water worked just the same for me. My male has ear problems, easily prone to infections gotta keep em clean, especially uncropped ears. I can keep my youngest male and my female's ears clean using Macho's method but my oldest male requires his ears to be flushed with solution, it's really particular to your dog's needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2015)

Does anyone recommend the ear cleaning solutions from the pet stores over peroxide or other home remedies? We have pretty much tried everything. Even what the vet has given us hasn't seemed to work.

Her ears also seem to itch & she rubs her head against the rug on the floor. We try to keep them as clean as possible. But if we wash them too much, the ears get dry.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I personally like to use vinegar mixed with a little warm water.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

depends what kind of cleaning you need. routine maintenance / prevention? reoccurring infection? mites? yeast?
i like vinegar too. because is natural and mild. cheap and easy to find. but i live near a big horse ranch and the flies are SO obnoxious. vinegar actually attracts flies.
so now for weekly cleaning. i use Dickinson's witch hazel with a few drops of tea tree oil. the witch hazel does have a little alcohol but it's very mild and it shouldn't dry out her skin. you can always smear a tiny bit of aloe vera afterwards.


----------

